# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قصيدة يا أمة النيل لشاعر الإسلام أحمد محرم

## محمود العيسوي

*سلسلة روائع القصائد:*يا أمة النيل
*لشاعر الإسلام
**أحمد محرم*


يا أَيُّها الناسُ إنَّ اللهَ يَأمُرُكُم = ألا تَكونوا لأَهلِ الظُلمِ أَعوانا
يا قَومُ إلا تُطيعوا اللهَ أَمطَرَكُم = رِجزًا وجَلَّلَكُم خِزيًا وَخُسرانا
يا قَومِ لا تَنصُروا مَن لَيسَ يَنصُرُهُ = وَلا تَكونوا لِمَن عاداهُ إِخوانا
يَلقى العِدى طاعَةً مِنكُم وَمَسكَنَةً = إذا استَبَدُّوا وَيَلقى اللَهُ عِصيانا
إِنّي أَخافُ عَلَيكُم حادِثًا جَلَلاً = لا تَملِكونَ لَهُ رَدًّا إِذا حانا
أَرى لَكُم في بَريدِ الدَهرِ مَألَكَةً = يَموجُ فيها الدَمُ المَسفوحُ عُنوانا
ما عُذرُ قَومٍ تَمادوا في عَمايَتِهِم = لَم يَألُهُم رَبُّهُم نُصحًا وَتِبيانا
لا يَأمُرونَ بِغَيرِ الظُلمِ أَنفُسَهُم = وَاللهُ يَأمُرُهُم عَدلاً وَإِحسانا
أَتصِدفونَ عَنِ الآياتِ ساطِعَةً = تَجلو العَمى وَتُضيءُ القَلبَ إيمانا
مِلتُم عَنِ النورِ يَمحو كُلَّ داجِيَةٍ = وانصاعَ رائِدُكُم في الأَرضِ حَيرانا
لمّا ذَهَبتُم سَوامًا([1]) لا رُعاةَ لَها = سالَت عَلَيكُم فِجاجُ الأَرضِ ذُؤبانا
تَنازَعَتكُم أَكُّفُ الطامِعينَ بِها = فَأَصبَحَ الجَمعُ أَسرابًا وَقُطعانا
هَل تَملِكونَ مِنَ الدُنيا لَكُم وَطَنًا = أَم تَعرِفونَ بِها عِزًّا وَسُلطانا
اليَومَ يَبكي عَلى الإِسلامِ شاعِرُهُ = وَيَملَأُ الدَهرَ إِعوالاً وَإرنانا
ضَجَّ الكِتابُ وَضَجَّ البَيتُ مِن أَسَفٍ = وَباتَ فيكم رَسولُ اللَهِ غَضبانا
يا أُمَّةَ النِّيلِ هُبِّي اليَومَ وانطَلِقي = أَما تَرَينَ حِمى الإسلامِ قد هانا؟!
رِدِي الحَياةَ، وَعُبِّي([2]) في مَشارِعِها = إِنِّي أَرى النِّيلَ ذا الأَنهارِ ظَمآنا
خُذي نَصيبَكِ مِن عِزٍّ وَمِن شَرَفٍ = وَوَدِّعي مِن حَياةِ الذُلِّ ما كانا
اللَهُ أَكبَرُ إِنَّ الناسَ قَد دَلَفوا = فَاستَرسِلي إِثرَهُم شيبًا وَشُبَّانا
كُلٌّ يَجِدُّ وَراءَ الحَقِّ يَطلُبُهُ = مِن غاصِبٍ سامَهُ خَسفًا وَإِهوانا
عَصرٌ جَديدٌ وَدُنيا لا نُساءُ بِها = وَلا نَذوقُ الَّذي ذُقنا بِدُنيانا

([1]) (سَامَتِ) الْمَاشِيَةُ أَيْ رَعَتْ وَبَابُهُ قَالَ فَهِيَ سَائِمَةٌ، (السَّوَامُ) وَ (السَّائِمُ) بِمَعْنًى؛ "مختار الصحاح" (ص: 158)

([2]) (الْعَبُّ) شُرْبُ الْمَاءِ مِنْ غَيْرِ مَصٍّ كَشُرْبِ الْحَمَامِ وَالدَّوَابِّ وَبَابُهُ رَدَّ؛ "مختار الصحاح" (ص: 198).

----------

